# Help wanted - W. J. Tillet and Company - 'Penzance'



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Bit of long shot this. I am trying to trace ships owned by W. J. Tillet and Company , Cardiff in 1900. My great grandfather was C/E on one
called the Penzance which sank in a collision off Barry in 1902. I am trying to find out more about the Penzance as it is my ambition to build a model of it and all I have is a wonderful painting off it!. Any further information gratefully received and apologies in advance for time wasting.
regds
Graham Powell


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*W.J.Tillet*

Morning;Penzance ON 79393,1456g 949n. 262.0ft x33.2ft x22.1ft
Comp 2 Cyl 30"&56.5"-39" 140Hp byBlack&Hawthorn G/Head.
12.1878-Completed by Schlesinger&Davis,Newcastle #93 for Short&Dunn,Cardiff.
1892-Sold to W.J.Tillet&Co,Cardiff.
25.10.1902-In collision with French sailing vessel Laennec in Barry Roads,on a voyage Barry-Brest,coal.
Hope this helps Ted.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Ted, I really am most grateful. In the family we have a wonderful painting of the Penzance broadside on in a gale. It must be well over 100 years old.
We have another picture ( much smaller) of a ship called the Empress.
Now this appears to have been built as the Eastry with the official number 98526. I have found an Empress with the same number. Am I right in assuming that as long as the vessel remained under the British flag the official number remain unchanged even if the name was changed?.
Most grateful for your help. Been searching for this for ages.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*W.J.Tillet*

Morning again Graham,yes ,once designated an ON it stayed with the vessel.If the vessel was sold abroad and then returned to the British register the same number reverted back to the vessel.I have had a quick look and ON 98526 is for s.s.Eastry built 1892.if you need any more details let me know and I will try and assist.Ted


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello Ted, I have found that the Empress has the same number so I am pretty sure they are the same ship. My great grandad lived in Cardiff so I think he would have been on Cardiff registered vessels. I found that the Eastry/Empress was sold to the Japanese in 1912 and sank in 1922. The funnel marks look like Harrisons. Black funnel, two white stripes , red band in between. 
The Penzance has a black funnel with two red bands. I am hoping to make a radio controlled working model of the Penzance which has sails and an engine.
Really grateful for all your help.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Two different ships. 
EASTRY id 1098526. Built 1892 by Furness Withy. Middleton. grt 2998. ex 1912 Toyo Maru. wrecked W coast Tsushima 28/12/1927.owner Sivewright Bacon.
EMPRESS id 1098536. built 1893 by Furness Withy.Middleton. grt 2918. ex 1901 CADIZ. 1904 EMPRESS. owner Sivewright Bacon. sm/ mined 53.45N/00.08E/ 31/7/1917.
Cheers.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Shipmate,
Thanks for that. It looks as though I have it wrong. The only difference between the two numbers is 536 instead of 526. Am I correct in reading your information that the ship was built as the Empress, then became Cadiz and then in 1904 became the Empress again. According to the 1911 census my
Great Grandfather was ashore in Cardiff in 1901 aged 64.
He does not appear in the 1901 census so I am assuming he was at sea.
I cannot find him in the crewing records but they are incomplete anyway.
Anyway thanks for your help. All very interesting.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*W.J.Tillet*

Hi Graham;Empress ON 98536 2918g 1875n 314.0ft x40.5ft x21.4ft
T.3Cy 23",38"&62"-42" 250Hp by T.Richardson,West H/pool
02.1893-Completed by Furness,Withy&Co,W/H #196 for Imperial S.S.Co Ltd,(Sivewright&Bacon&Co),W/Hpool as Empress.
1901-Sold to Aznar y Cia,Bilbao.Renamed Cadiz
1902-Sold to Cia Vasco Gaditana,(J.E.Gomez),Cadiz.
1904-Sold to Ogmore S.S.Co,(1899),Ltd(G.Chitham),Cardiff. Re Empress
1911-Sold to Amaryllis Shipping Co Ltd,(W.Coupland&Co),Cardiff.
30.07.1917-Mined and sunk 4.5 miles ExS1/2S of Withernsea L.H.
o.v.Tyne-Southend(f.o),cargo coal.
Eastry never had the name Empress,so I hope this may clear up any confussion.Ted.


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Graham, just as a footnote,..would it be possible for you to take a photo of your painting of the Penzance and post it in the 'Maritime Art' gallery of SN?
Apart from being of interest to the many who browse through that section, you may also find some more info comes your way through having a picture of her posted on the site.
regards, Donald


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Gentleman, I really am most grateful to you all for your help. I will certainly try and put pictures on the website. The Penzance is with my mother at the moment while the Empress is behind me as I write this.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------

